# WD Velociraptor speed problem



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a problem with this drive as you can see in the picture, HD Tune gives me the same result. When I first got the drive, it was fine, the maximum read speed was around 145-150 mb/s minimum 80 mb/s, that was on Vista with the Bios set to IDE as I got no performance increase with the AHCI setting plus the computer would take ages to boot; I then installed Windows 7 and got this speed of 100 mb/s, I since installed Vista back and still got the same problem. I've tried different Sata ports but nothing happened.  Any ideas? Thanks to everybody in advanced.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I have a problem with this drive as you can see in the picture, HD Tune gives me the same result. When I first got the drive, it was fine, the maximum read speed was around 145-150 mb/s minimum 80 mb/s, that was on Vista with the Bios set to IDE as I got no performance increase with the AHCI setting plus the computer would take ages to boot; I then installed Windows 7 and got this speed of 100 mb/s, I since installed Vista back and still got the same problem. I've tried different Sata ports but nothing happened.  Any ideas? Thanks to everybody in advanced.



use a better program... such as ATTO to benchmark.



perhaps you have Anti virii or somthing like that running in the background....


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> When I first got the drive, it was fine, the maximum read speed was around 145-150 mb/s minimum 80 mb/s



Uuhmm,are you certain about that speeds?Cos I have WD Velociraptor which is newer and faster that its older brother WD Raptor.and from the very beginnig my speed  reaches maximum of 120 mb/s.

EDIT:Im confused now,in your specs you mention Velociraptor,but in your thread its Raptor.so which one you have?

EDIT 2: Here is my result in the same program,I had to run it in XP compatibility mode though..I dont like the curve,what can you read from it?something wrong?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

afaik.... the 600GB velociraptor is the fastest and newest witch is whats in his specs and in the screenshot.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

ATTO made no difference.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

Turn off all the extra programs you have running...

such as Utorrent.... any anti virus programs and test again.... see if that speeds it up at all.




EDIT:
this benchmark shows the 600gb  drive reaching 148mpbs
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2362288,00.asp


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Uuhmm,are you certain about that speeds?Cos I have WD Velociraptor which is newer and faster that its older brother WD Raptor.and from the very beginnig my speed  reaches maximum of 120 mb/s.
> This one reached 148 mb/s when I first installed it
> EDIT:Im confused now,in your specs you mention Velociraptor,but in your thread its Raptor.so which one you have?


 Sorry, it's this one
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/600-gb-western-digital-wd6000hlhx-velociraptor-sata-6gb-s-10000rpm-32mb-cache-42-ms


slyfox2151 said:


> afaik.... the 600GB velociraptor is the fastest and newest witch is whats in his specs and in the screenshot.



You're right but my drive's not working now as it was one month ago.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

idk... perhaps its a south bridge driver issue... its very unlikely however.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Uuhmm,are you certain about that speeds?Cos I have WD Velociraptor which is newer and faster that its older brother WD Raptor.and from the very beginnig my speed  reaches maximum of 120 mb/s.
> 
> EDIT:Im confused now,in your specs you mention Velociraptor,but in your thread its Raptor.so which one you have?
> 
> EDIT 2: Here is my result in the same program,I had to run it in XP compatibility mode though..I dont like the curve,what can you read from it?something wrong?



That drive is fine, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> That drive is fine, nothing wrong with it.



but your sequential read curve is nice and constant,while mine is dramatically droping in the cesond half of the graph..anyways I'd like to help you,but nothing coming up in my mind atm,but try to google the issue with the right key words and maybe something usefull comes up.good luck


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Uuhmm,are you certain about that speeds?Cos I have WD Velociraptor which is newer and faster that its older brother WD Raptor.and from the very beginnig my speed  reaches maximum of 120 mb/s.
> 
> EDIT:Im confused now,in your specs you mention Velociraptor,but in your thread its Raptor.so which one you have?
> 
> EDIT 2: Here is my result in the same program,I had to run it in XP compatibility mode though..I dont like the curve,what can you read from it?something wrong?





the 300GB drive is not quite as fast as the 600GB drive. most drives will start to slow down as the head reaches towards the inner tracks.... there are less sectors? to read to a revolution of the platter.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention that recently I added another GTX 480 and a second drive http://www.scan.co.uk/products/320gb-samsung-hd322gj-spinpoint-f4-sata-3gb-s-7200rpm-16mb-cache-89-ms-ncq which by the way is faster than the Velociraptor. The Samsung is not in the computer right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Forgot to mention that recently I added another GTX 480 and a second drive http://www.scan.co.uk/products/320gb-samsung-hd322gj-spinpoint-f4-sata-3gb-s-7200rpm-16mb-cache-89-ms-ncq which by the way is faster than the Velociraptor. The Samsung is not in the computer right now. Any thoughts?



the samsung drive should be slower then the raptor... it might have a slightly higher throughput but latency will also be much higher.




what drive is your OS installed on?


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

Rado D said:


> but your sequential read curve is nice and constant,while mine is dramatically droping in the cesond half of the graph..anyways I'd like to help you,but nothing coming up in my mind atm,but try to google the issue with the right key words and maybe something usefull comes up.good luck



That's the problem, the sequential read curve used to be like yours but starting around 150 mb/s now it's a constant 100 mb/s Access time hasn't changed though.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 5, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> the samsung drive should be slower then the raptor... it might have a slightly higher throughput but latency will also be much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> what drive is your OS installed on?



Right now I have Vista Home Premium 64-bit. The maximum speed is higher but the latency is 13ms vs 6.9ms of the WD http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/charts/2009-3.5-desktop-hard-drive-charts/h2benchw-3.12-Max-Write-Throughput,1012.html


----------



## Melvis (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my 300GB Velociraptor benchmark.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2011)

So what system drivers are you using from nVidia?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

my guess is that this is his boot drive which will never reliably give you its speed as things are constantly running regarless of how many programs/services you disable. 

so the benchmarks are going to be less reliable than actually seeing how long it takes to boot, load a game, etc. as compared to before the issue started.

velociraptors should vary between 120 and 160 MB/s read. 80 is retardedly slow, that's what my RaptorX runs at. But again synthetics aren't going to be reliable on a boot drive. if you had a raid 0 array or ssd I'd say try a file transfer but single drive to single drive is going to be conclusive.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 7, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> So what system drivers are you using from nVidia?


Latest.


yogurt_21 said:


> my guess is that this is his boot drive which will never reliably give you its speed as things are constantly running regarless of how many programs/services you disable.
> 
> so the benchmarks are going to be less reliable than actually seeing how long it takes to boot, load a game, etc. as compared to before the issue started.
> 
> velociraptors should vary between 120 and 160 MB/s read. 80 is retardedly slow, that's what my RaptorX runs at. But again synthetics aren't going to be reliable on a boot drive. if you had a raid 0 array or ssd I'd say try a file transfer but single drive to single drive is going to be conclusive.



As I said before, the drive reached the speed seeing on the reviews but one decided to reach only 100 mb/s flat. I just a had crash (while writing this post) and on reboot a black screen said windows needed to check the hard drive which is the only one in the system; I think it's RMA time, I just did a fresh/clean windows install last week and don't want to do another one (install updates and programs) How can I transfer everything from my WD to my Samsung? Is it possible? Never had to do something like this before. All in all I'm very dissapointing with this drive, the sammy is just as fast, except for the access time and way cheaper. :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you error checked the drive? Have you tried different SATA ports? I'm thinking the drive itself has a problem.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Have you error checked the drive? Have you tried different SATA ports? I'm thinking the drive itself has a problem.



I did and I'm sure the drive has a problem; I'm going to try on my second computer and if I get the same results I'll RMA it; now after cloning the drive how can I format/delete it properly if you know what I mean; it's not like I have important documents or anything but I'll like to RMA the drive with nothing on it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2011)

Run-->Type: CMD

at the prompt type: format Z:

Z: = Drive you want to format

Or, after you clone the drive over, just format it by right clicking on it and select format.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 7, 2011)

Is Ghost the best program? any other that I should know?


----------



## claylomax (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I put the drive in my other system, a three year old lga775 socket motherboard and what do you know? the drive works fine so I guess the problem now shifts to the motherboard then.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Well, I put the drive in my other system, a three year old lga775 socket motherboard and what do you know? the drive works fine so I guess the problem now shifts to the motherboard then.



a couple things to consider

1. I'm guessing you're 775 rig has a seperate boot drive, believe me it makes a huge difference in synthetics

2. your other drive works fine in your mobo

3. your mobo has 4 blue sata's and 1 black, which did you have the vraptor plugged into?

if the issue is the mobo I'd recomend looking into a raid controller providing nothing else is wrong. much less hassle in the long run. (especially if you're running raid)

but if you can try booting up the vraptor as secondary in your primary  rig just too check.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 7, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> a couple things to consider
> 
> 1. I'm guessing you're 775 rig has a seperate boot drive, believe me it makes a huge difference in synthetics
> Yes it has. It makes a difference, but not huge.
> ...



It looks like I didn't try all sata ports, now the drive is working fine on one of them (it should work on all of them though). Thanks to everybody who has posted on this thread.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                P.D: Sorry yogurt 21, I made a mess of my quoting.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

claylomax said:


> It looks like I didn't try all sata ports, now the drive is working fine on one of them (it should work on all of them though). Thanks to everybody who has posted on this thread.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                P.D: Sorry yogurt 21, I made a mess of my quoting.



no worries just glad you got it sorted without having to tear your rig apart.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 7, 2011)

does it have a seperate chip that operates some of the sata ports?? it is nvidia chipset yes?? could be bad drivers or sata chip crapping out. but the same thing happens from time to time on my 150GB raptor


----------



## claylomax (Apr 8, 2011)

It is an Nvidia chipset. Anyway I'll hold for a few months and will see when Bulldozer/2011 are released.


----------

